# Lone Parent Inspector Visit



## ammcd (18 Nov 2008)

I'm a lone parent and have applied for lone parent allowance. Does anybody know what the visit from the Social Welfare inspector entails and what sort of questions he/she might ask? Do they have a right to look around my home?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (18 Nov 2008)

most are pretty nice and dont stay more than a few mins.just ask basic questions.who lives with you,wheres the father,have you tried to make contact with him.how much is you income if you work.he/she may look at you bedroom but they dont snoop around.some ask to use the toilet and check for mens items(if you live alone)


----------



## ClubMan (19 Nov 2008)

The operational guidelines for the _One Parent Family Payment _scheme are outlined here in case they are of any use to you.


----------

